# office party



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm... your theme makes me think about LA, Hollywood... so I'm coming up with ideas such as cutting out stars (like on the Walk of Fame) with handprints or footprints of celebrities. You could make some to hang on your windows for decoration. Perhaps the teacher section of Dollar Tree would have some of those star shapes for bulletin boards already done, then you could decorate them or make a garland from them. Maybe this is morbid, but you could even consider playing a memory match game with this - write names on one side of the stars, leave the back blank or draw a tombstone on them. Then people turn two over and every time they get a match, they keep the star. The person with the most matches, wins. 

I also think of the LA County Medical Examiner's Office since they seem to do most of the body handling of movie stars. So you could use yellow tape or label things "property of LA County Coroner" etc. 

You could use the foamboard/posterboard that Dollar Tree sells and cut out shapes of guitars, Academy Awards/Golden Globe Awards, microphones, etc. I'd probably paint them all black as just silhouettes - that gives you the idea of what they are but you don't have to get detailed with them.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think old records are cheap (or free) and easy to come by at garage sales. There's probably a lot you could do with those. Shatter them, or zombify the photos of the artists on the sleeves. Or just use the records themselves to tile the walls (Records are those black vinyl things that held music before iPods were invented.  )


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

or you can make some records from poster board.. Blow up mircophones, guitars. The tablecloths at DT can be used as drapes or curtains. 

Do you have a way of making a body form? Thrift store, garage sale clothes are pretty cheap. You could use an old prom looking dress, dirty it up and put an Oscar in its hand. Same with a Rock star. Old band t shirt, crazy hair with a head band etc... 

For one of the games you could play the one where you put a (dead) person name on a piece of tape. You attach the tape on a persons back and they have to figure out who they are. You can only ask yes or no questions. Am I a male? Did I have number one song or film? Might be funny with only having a few people in the office. 
Or you can play the "Dead or Alive' game. Pull a name out of a box and they have to say whether or not they are alive or dead . keep score and who ever has the most points wins? 
You can use the DT dolls or skeletons, wrap them in tape and spray paint them to look like statues for your trophies. I made these for my carnevil party but you can dress them anyway you want. I got the little trophies they are holding from DT.


----------



## booooooberry (Jul 31, 2014)

wow!! thank you all for such great ideas! i can't wait to get started working on some of this stuff! i'll post pictures of what i do...... if i remember to take some.....thanks again!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hopefully your office will allow you to make photocopies. You can have a photo montage of dead rock stars, another of silver screen stars, died too young, etc.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is another thing to consider. I had to decorate a gym at my daughter's school and I decided to go B-I-G. I grabbed my yard inflatables, PVC monsters and a few scene setters. It took little time . . . made a huge impact and came down really fast too. Hope this helps! Please take pictures when your done--can't wait to see what you do. 

GG


----------



## Dark Lord Jovan (Aug 7, 2010)

You might consider clear tape sculpture for the dummy sitting at the empty desk. It is fast, easy, and cheap. Check out stiltbeaststudios youtube channel for a tutorial.


----------



## booooooberry (Jul 31, 2014)

just wanted to thank you all for what i was told was a successful halloween potluck/party! i didn't get to do everything i wanted due to lack of time and funds but i think what i did worked out ok.....

in sticking with the dead celeb theme i dressed up like mama cass elliot.....or at least a super cheap version of her.....we also had groucho marx, janis joplin, a white bob marley, audrey hepburn, marily monroe and frederick douglas.....we also had a couple of people dress up as no one in particular but i was just grateful for the participation.....

the decor was simple.....i tried to make a body bag but it was so lumpy i wasn't sure i could pull it off as a body but some of the guys from other departments loved it.....in the hallway i put picture frames from the dollar store of those creepy old photos that change faces into some kind of horror photo.....i also printed black and white movies posters of some classic horror movies, such as dracula and frankenstein.....i also put up cob webs wherever i was able to........on one filing cabinet i put up some bottles of "poison" and stuff.....

for the best death trophy i took a glass candle holder tray and covered it in moss.....glued on a crow and stuck a sign on it.....for the trivia contest prize i wanted to put a brain in a jar......i couldn't find a brain i was willing to pay for so i got some clay and made my own and then added some color with markers....glued it to the bottom of the jar and threw in some extra glue so it looked like there was some kind of fluid still in the jar.....stuck a label on the front and then stuck an Abby Normal label on the back but no one seemed to catch on about that.....the toe tag trophy was just a tombstone i got from the dollar store that i ended up dropping and chipping but it just added character....the best costume prize was a glittery flashing skull from the dollar store....i made a cheesy top had out of a sheet of foam stuck a banner on it....of all the prizes i think like the brain the best.....

i made up some tags and had them play toe tag......it was so gratifying to watch my supervisor and boss practically rolling around on the ground trying to get tags from each other.....they also played the winking murder game.....because i wasn't sure how well it would go over i decided to play the murderer myself just to make sure everyone got their chance to die.....i was really surprised at how they all really got into it with half the office ending up "dead" on the floor.....i was really very pleased that they were willing to get into the spirit of things......this from a bunch that whines about everything.....
i had purchased some of those styrofoam pumpkins from the dollar store and paired them up for a pumpking carving/decorating contest after lunch but time was running short so everyone pretty much improvised and drew faces on the pumpkins......
by the end of the day we were so short on time i didn't really get to present the prizes properly but i managed to acknowledge some performances worthy of an oscar.....this was by far the most fun party that had me laughing til i cried.....i've added some pictures of the prizes/awards i made and decor.....
looking forward to next year.....although i have no idea what the theme will be i'm leaning towards harry potter.....
thanks again for your input and all the great ideas and suggestions on this forum!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I am thrilled to hear that everyone had a great time. Good job to you for making it fun for everyone!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You did an excellent job! So much fun when everyone gets into it! Love the brains you made and I totally get the Abby Normal! LOL!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Sounds like you guys had a blast! How do you play the toe tag game????


----------

